# bloqué rotation ecran mode paysage



## yabr (1 Avril 2011)

bonjour
j'ai bloqué volontairement la rotation de mon ecran en mode payasage....
je dois avouer que ça m'enervait.....
je trouve l'accelerometre de l'ipad peu reactif par rapport a celui de l'iphone...tres souvent pour un rien l'orientation de l'ecran changeait sans que je ne le souhaite et pour la remettre  comme je le voulais,je devais y aller à coup de grand mouvement.....


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2011)

et la question est ?


----------



## yabr (1 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> et la question est ?


il faut forcement poser une question?pas possible de partager?


----------



## subsole (1 Avril 2011)

Voilà.


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2011)

yabr a dit:


> il faut forcement poser une question?pas possible de partager?



ah si bien sûr, mais bon ... fallait le savoir 

ne le prends pas mal, mais cela valait il l'ouverture d'un fil 

à+


----------



## yabr (1 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah si bien sûr, mais bon ... fallait le savoir
> 
> ne le prends pas mal, mais cela valait il l'ouverture d'un fil
> 
> à+


 
et pourquoi pas???
et pourquoi forcement vouloir tout regenter?
pourquoi sur les forums il y a toujours des gens qu,i sans doute en connaissent plus que les autres, jouent aux gendarmes???

pourquoi faudrait il avant de poser une question,tourner sa langue sept fois dans sa bouche ,de peur de se faire rappeler à l'ordre??

jsuis desolé,,n'ai pas encore passé mon doctorat en ipad


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2011)

hola hola, on se calme un peu là

je ne régente rien, je pose une question, c'est tout

respire un bon coup

merci

et question connaissances iPad, je suis loin du doctorat, je n'ai le mien que depuis une semaine

voilà


----------



## Thr_ju (1 Avril 2011)

Oulala oui on se calme personne ne t'as agressé. En Plus il te dis ça avec toutes les précautions du mon mais ça ne suffit pas... Dur dur.


----------



## JeanoLeBlanco (3 Avril 2011)

J'ai constaté aujourd'hui qu'après avoir bloqué la rotation de l'écran pour regarder un film allongé, l'écran ne tournait plus correctement dans des applications comme Facebook ou sur l'écran d'accueil après avoir enlevé la blocage. J'ai redémarré et le problème est parti. 
Je n'ai pas réessayé et je ne sais pas si c'est un vrai bug ou si ce n'était que passager.
Ce n'est pas bien grave ^^
Je reviendrai vous prévenir si cela recommence (mais je n'utilise pas souvent ce blocage, je n'y pense jamais ^^)


----------

